# Rockets Agree to Trade Omer Asik to Pelicans



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...r-asik-new-orleans-pelicans-according-sources



> The Houston Rockets have agreed to trade defensive specialist center Omer Asik to the New Orleans Pelicans in a deal aimed at clearing salary-cap space to chase LeBron James and Carmelo Anthony in free agency, sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> In exchange for Asik, the Rockets will receive the Pelicans' 2015 first-round draft pick. The Rockets also will include $1.5 million in cash as part of the deal.
> 
> ...


When I first saw this, I figured the Rockets had dumped that salary for free. Now that I see they got a first... Darryl Morey is a genius. Unbelievable value. He should have given up at least a second just for the privilege of dumping that salary.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the Pelicans have improved with this trade and Im happy about it, but as a big fan of the NBA draft it sorta sucks to not have a rooting interest come draft time.


----------

